
I was curious if a nonsense LinkedIn account would get job offers. It does! - ilamont
https://twitter.com/j4n0/status/1125380024733925377
======
ksaj
There is a huge difference between head hunter solicitations and a job offer.
Hilarious thread either way.

------
pickle-wizard
I've got a picture of my cat, that looks like a professional headshot. I've
been thinking about making her a linked in profile. I never thought about
using it to troll recruiters though. I thinking more along the lines to she
how many people would accept the connection invite.

------
muckrakerz
These aren't offers. These are letters of inquiry. They tend to be automated
and based on key words. So you have key words that generated interest.

------
wyldfire
Note to self: ask LinkedIn to give us metrics about how many solicitations we
receive as a ratio over the null account (Sea Bream will suffice as a null
account).

------
Paraesthetic
I have personally set up a linkedin account (of basically me in 20 years), I
use it to look up people when I dont want to know I am looking them up. I have
personally had about 30 invitations to speak at conferences, job offers or
people asking for career advice. I find it hilarious everytime, and often
consider seeing how far I could go with accepting to speak at a conference,
and the demands I could make.

------
ctime
I’ve been employed by a clearly fake company name for years (wont mention it
here, but its clearly to deflect recruiters and a bit of an experiment).

I’ve had a number of “colleagues” approach me and try to add me to their
network. Seems highly unlikely these would be real people or people with some
kind of genuinely innocent intent.

------
fhbdukfrh
When a recruiter sends you unsolicited job postings it's not a job offer, it's
advertising for the supply side of their business. This response is not
surprising.

------
kstenerud
People do unsolicited job offers on LinkedIn? Or is that part of the joke?

~~~
SketchySeaBeast
Do you not have a LinkedIn account? I've only got about 5 years experience and
live nowhere near the centre of the tech hub, but I'll get at least a couple a
week. For people near the centre/with lots of buzzwords it must be crazy.

~~~
koube
I have never recieved an unsolicited job offer from linkedin. There is a world
of difference between a recruiter message and a job offer.

~~~
commandlinefan
You know what he means.

~~~
koube
And you know what I mean. Saying you get tons of job offers off of linkedin is
wildly misleading, even if people can guess at what you actually mean. If I
did this in real life people would give me a strange look and then immediately
clarify.

